# Bourbon Bottle



## HudsonHawk (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi all, I have a J. Dingley & Co. Cabinet Bourbon bottle. I did dig up a little bit of info, but if anyone has any more info and perhaps a price range, it would be appreciated. Hard to tell from the photos but its light green, had a glass stopper with cork in the opening of the bottle itself. It states James Dingley & Co 99 and 1585 Washington St Boston.
here's what I found:

There is also a square embossed “James Dingley – 99 & 1585 Washington St – Boston” which is closely related.  Dingley bought out Richards around 1870, ran the company for 4 years and then sold back to Richards who went back into production.  The Dingley bottles are a little tougher to find.  Both bottles were made in Stoddard and Lyndeborough NH, with the early Richards being Stoddard for sure, and usually commanding double the price (150-200 comp. to 60-100 for latter variants, ebay auction prices) as a result in the common colors.  Richards and Dingley were both very prominent whiskey agents, but Richards dabbled in everything with his bottles turning up with labels for bitters and whiskey.  The early Richards can be found in every wonderful huh of New England glass typical for Stoddard.  This teal green is only the second I’ve seen.

Thanks


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow-nice shoofly flask!  In perfect shape without the label these run about $100-$150, perhaps a hair more for a wonderful example.  I'd hazard a guess of about $300 for this nicely labeled example.  These were blown at Lyndeborough, New Hampshire.  Great find!


----------



## HudsonHawk (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks for that info... it's surprising to know! Do you know of anyone that would like to own this bottle? I am not a collector per se, just a finder of old things who likes to move things on to those that are really interested in them.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 6, 2018)

Very nice!  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 9, 2018)

Sent you a PM.


----------

